# Nutrisystem



## QuickSilver (Nov 11, 2015)

Both hubby and I need to lose weight..  When I cook..even though I cook healthy foods... he eats way too much..and I also eat way too much... so I was thinking that if we BOTH go on the nutrisystem program for 4 weeks that would take care of that problem.  We could adjust our appetites together.. and I would get out of cooking for a month..   We would just both open our packages of food and that's that.   Anyone tried Nutrisystem?  Marie Osmond swears by it.. lol!


----------



## Bobw235 (Nov 11, 2015)

Never tried it and personally it would not be for me.  I had success this year simply taking the time to measure out portions when cooking and knowing what I could eat in terms of calories.  Highly recommend "My Fitness Pal" as a way to get started.  Free, but takes some effort in that you have to either weigh or measure portions to really know how many calories you're eating.  Have lost 33 lbs. this year.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Both hubby and I need to lose weight..  When I cook..even though I cook healthy foods... he eats way too much..and I also eat way too much... so I was thinking that if we BOTH go on the nutrisystem program for 4 weeks that would take care of that problem.  We could adjust our appetites together.. and I would get out of cooking for a month..   We would just both open our packages of food and that's that.   Anyone tried Nutrisystem?  Marie Osmond swears by it.. lol!



I am generally a bit skeptical about any of this "As Seen on TV" stuff.  You might want to do some research before starting on any of these Commercial or Fad diets.  Here is one site that seems to have done some careful research.

http://www.epicurious.com/archive/healthy/news/dietdelivery

For most people, there is NO substitute for Diet and Exercise....if you don't burn off the calories you ingest, you will most likely put on weight.  One "trick" I've seen recommended by various sources is to drink a glass of water BEFORE you sit down for a big meal.  This water fills a good portion of the stomach, and sends a message to the brain that you are "full" after eating a modest portion of food.  Worth a try...and a lot cheaper than buying packaged food.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 11, 2015)

Well done on your loss, Bob. 

For weight loss I choose counting calories, and healthy eating.  I workout faithfully whether I need to lose or not.


----------



## imp (Nov 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Both hubby and I need to lose weight..  When I cook..even though I cook healthy foods... he eats way too much..and I also eat way too much... so I was thinking that if we BOTH go on the nutrisystem program for 4 weeks that would take care of that problem.  We could adjust our appetites together.. and I would get out of cooking for a month..   *We would just both open our packages of food and that's that*.   Anyone tried Nutrisystem?  Marie Osmond swears by it.. lol!



But do you have the "grit" to stick by that? Know I don't, when faced with a 100+ item buffet, I want to try everything! I'm lucky, though, in that weight control only became problematic in the last year or so. My wife, several miles daily on her treadmill, eats stuff like whey protein and berries with yogurt swirled up in smoothies, one of those is lunch. Still way overweight, 10 years my junior, I tell her weight is a significant factor in blood glucose, she knows, I don't harp on anything. God knows if she chose to, my own faults warrant harping aplenty!

Nutrisystem looks reasonable. If other snacking can be successfully avoided. Keep telling her calories in = calories out = constant weight in the long run, but.......imp


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 11, 2015)

What happens after the month on the Nutrisystem?  You will probably go back to your old habits.  Better to try eating small portions and get rid of junk food
and teach yourself new habits.  Good luck!


----------



## jujube (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm on the "seafood diet"....I see food, I eat food.   I've been on a couple of fad diets over the years; lost weight fast, didn't keep it off.  As said earlier, unfortunately, there is no substitute for eating less and exercising more and that's no fun.  I lost 15 pounds this summer cutting down on sweets and treats and exercising vigorously...... and, no surprise, it's mostly back because I'm back to eating what I want and not exercising.  I know what I need to do.....I just don't want to do it.


----------



## imp (Nov 11, 2015)

*"I just don't want to do it."

*Who does?   

imp


----------



## Falcon (Nov 11, 2015)

Eat HALF as much but take TWICE as long to eat it !


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 11, 2015)

Depending on the source, 95-97% of those who lost a lot of weight gain it all back (and more) within 3 years.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 11, 2015)

imp said:


> *"I just don't want to do it."
> 
> *Who does?
> 
> imp



FYI Imp, if you don't hit Reply with Quote it can be hard to figure out who you are quoting.


----------



## oldman (Nov 12, 2015)

My wife used Nutrisystem back in the 90's to lose 20 pounds. It took her 6 weeks and worked very well. She actually lost about 25 pounds. She has maintained her weight ever since with proper diet and some exercise. We have a small in home gym with a universal gym and some weights. She speed walks and I still jog. I never had a weight issue, which used to really bug her. I can eat almost anything and never gain an ounce. I avoid sugars, red meat and alcoholic beverages. 

In addition to eating just their (NS) food, you may also eat salads (with no dressing), some sugar free drinks, (if necessary), a 4-inch banana (too much sugar), and rice cakes to help with hunger pangs. The weight came off very quickly. She actually lost about 30 pounds, but we figured about 5 pounds were just water weight. Coffee with caffeine is also recommended as caffeine will increase your metabolism a lot. You should also do some exercise, like walking. 

Bottom line is, yes, it works.  But, if you cheat and think that you can get away by eating a pork roast or some meat loaf "just this one time", you are only kidding yourself. Once the weight is off and you learn how to maintain, then you may return to a normal diet with proper care.


----------



## imp (Nov 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> FYI Imp, if you don't hit Reply with Quote it can be hard to figure out who you are quoting.



Thank you for calling that to my attention. It proves some are actually reading my drivel. I have developed the habit of quoting only short bits, which saves space, but I see, confuses.    imp


----------



## Lon (Nov 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Both hubby and I need to lose weight..  When I cook..even though I cook healthy foods... he eats way too much..and I also eat way too much... so I was thinking that if we BOTH go on the nutrisystem program for 4 weeks that would take care of that problem.  We could adjust our appetites together.. and I would get out of cooking for a month..   We would just both open our packages of food and that's that.   Anyone tried Nutrisystem?  Marie Osmond swears by it.. lol!



Eating way too much Fruit & Veggies, fish & chicken is not likely to make anyone gain weight but potato, rice, pasta,flour products & sugar will


----------



## imp (Nov 12, 2015)

Regarding fish or chicken, or any protein-rich meat, there seems to be some factor of metabolization I don't quite understand. My wife went on some wacky diet once in which she was allowed to eat all the meat she wanted. She likes bacon. Ate a LOT of it. I was sure her calories-in were way over calories-expended, guesswork, of course, but, she lost weight.   imp


----------

